# Server Wartezeit!



## Argony (15. September 2008)

Also wenn die Wartezeiten jetzt schon bei 30 - 40 minuten ab und an liegen, wie hoch werden diese dann ab Donnerstag sein?
Ich habe 30 min. gewartet damit ich auf Rückkehren klicken kann (nicht gerade an der passenden stelle ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann beendet sich der client einfach so Oo ? und nun kann ich nochmal warten -.-" 58/58

Wie kann das denn sein?


----------



## Havamal (15. September 2008)

geh halt auf nen server der nicht voll ist von deiner Fraktion!oder warte bis genug Order drauf ist damit das limit wieder angehoben wird!
Die limits werden schrittweise erhöht um die Fraktionen zu balancen!


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Weil ihr alle nur Zerstörung spielen wollt.


----------



## equinoxxx (15. September 2008)

irgendwann steht da /played 7days /loggedIN 5days :E


----------



## Kranak90 (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Weil ihr alle nur Zerstörung spielen wollt.



Man spielt halt fas was einem Spaß macht^^


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Man spielt halt fas was einem Spaß macht^^


Dann darf man auch ned meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (15. September 2008)

gab es nicht sogar ganze Gilden, die ihre Charakterwahl davon abhängig machen, wo ein "Ungleichgewicht" herrscht und dann eben geschlossen die Seite wählen (sprich: Ordnung), die hoffnungslos unterlegen ist? 

Nette Idee eigentlich: Du wirst gezergt und kannst mit Teamwork viel erreichen und null Wartezeit bei den Szenarien!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (15. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich wollte zuerst auch auf jedenfall Zerstörung spielen. Hab es mir aber inzwischen anders überlegt. Und die Wartezeiten sind nur ein Nebengrund gewesen^^.


----------



## Centralinho (15. September 2008)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich wollte zuerst auch auf jedenfall Zerstörung spielen. Hab es mir aber inzwischen anders überlegt. Und die Wartezeiten sind nur ein Nebengrund gewesen^^.



Hauptgrund?


----------



## Apilo (15. September 2008)

wird das wohl iwann besser mit den wartezeiten oder meint ihr eher schlimmer?! ... habe da ehrlich gesagt auf dauer keine lust drauf -.-
bei uns grade 137/137


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

Apilo schrieb:


> wird das wohl iwann besser mit den wartezeiten oder meint ihr eher schlimmer?! ... habe da ehrlich gesagt auf dauer keine lust drauf -.-
> bei uns grade 137/137



wenn die es nicht deaktivieren, dass auf die eh schon vollen Server noch Zerstörung erstellt werden kann wird es schlimmer!!!!!


----------



## Camposanto (15. September 2008)

Also ich findes auch super nervig vor allem die Zeit unten wird eher mehr als das sie weniger wird


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Wenn sie es deaktivieren, habt ihr alle das Problem, das keine Gegner für euch da sind....ist das dann nicht super ätzend?


----------



## Camposanto (15. September 2008)

Nur wenn man 40 minuten warten muss um spielen zu können ist das auch alles andere als befriedigend


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn sie es deaktivieren, habt ihr alle das Problem, das keine Gegner für euch da sind....ist das dann nicht super ätzend?




Nene.. die Armee der Ordnun kann weiter erstellt werden nur halt nicht Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gin (15. September 2008)

Camposanto schrieb:


> Nur wenn man 40 minuten warten muss um spielen zu können ist das auch alles andere als befriedigend



Das war bei WoW aber nicht anders und wird bei Neustart eines Spiels wohl auch immer ein Problem bleiben. Wenn die jetzt noch mehr Server in die Landschaft klatschen, dann die erste Euphorie vorbei und auf einmal ein paar Geisterserver existieren ist das Geschrei auch groß. 

Also: Einfach die ersten Tage die ellenlangen Warteschlangen akzeptieren oder einfach einen Monat später einsteigen, wenn sie der Ansturm gelegt hat.


----------



## Nizaris (15. September 2008)

Und die Ordnung gewinnt die Szenarios
Bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges auf Middenland verloren


----------



## Larison (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Dann darf man auch ned meckern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie bitte ?
Man darf nicht mecker ?
Für ein Spiel für das man Geld bezahlt hat. 
Um einen Char zu spielen den man am Sonntag erstellt hat und wo man jetzt anstelle für sein Geld zu spielen sehr lange warten muss.

Es würde reichen für die Seite die zum Überfluss neigt, einfach keinen Account mehr zugelassen wird.

Innerhalb eines Accounts neue Chars erstellen ja, aber eben keine neuen mehr.

Dann würde es keine Wartezeiten mehr geben.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

Nizaris schrieb:


> Und die Ordnung gewinnt die Szenarios
> Bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges auf Middenland verloren




Noch war ich auch nicht in einem Szenario mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Also ich finde den Serverzustand momentan ziemlich kritisch. Dazu muss man natürlich auch sagen das einige auf Seiten der Ordnung schon mit Warteschlangen versehen sind...


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Wie bitte ?
> Man darf nicht mecker ?
> Für ein Spiel für das man Geld bezahlt hat.
> Um einen Char zu spielen den man am Sonntag erstellt hat und wo man jetzt anstelle für sein Geld zu spielen sehr lange warten muss.
> ...


Aha...das ist natürlich logisch....weil du deinen Char der dich Geld kostet nicht mehr spielen kannst, sollen andere keinen Account mehr erstellen können...für dessen Recht sie aber bezahlt haben.

Alter nee


----------



## Nightfiredemon (15. September 2008)

Nizaris schrieb:


> Und die Ordnung gewinnt die Szenarios
> Bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges auf Middenland verloren


auf middelnad sind leider ein paar kompletthonks und leecher dabei...
und wenn man mir ner PUG gegn ne komplette gilde spielt (was zumindest mir auf middelnad immer passiert) dann isses auch ned verwunderlich wenn man verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (15. September 2008)

war gerade platz 248/248 geschätzte zeit 1h 48min...
denke mal nicht das so lange dauern wird, aber ist schon nervig. das gleiche hatte wow am anfang auch, darum bin ich guter dinge das die das auch noch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Aha...das ist natürlich logisch....weil du deinen Char der dich Geld kostet nicht mehr spielen kannst, sollen andere keinen Account mehr erstellen können...für dessen Recht sie aber bezahlt haben.
> 
> Alter nee



Dann habe ich mich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.

Jeder hat einen Account.

Man kann pro Server pro Account auf einer Seite sich anmelden.
Hat man erst mal einen Char auf einer Seite des Servers, kann man nicht mehr auf die andere.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel einen Server. 
Cap ist 500 pro Seite.

Ordnung 300, Zerstörung 500 Accounts (nicht Chars, man kann ja nur einen Char pro Account zur Zeit spielen).

Es gibt also 500 Accounts die bei *diesem* Server einen Char für die Zerstörung haben.

Jetzt soll eben kein anderer Account einen Zerstörungschar erstellen können, bis das Cap angehoben wird.

Aber die 500 Leute müssen nun nicht warten um einen Ihrer erstellten Zerstörungschars zu spielen.

Wenn man dann auf einem Server keinen Zerstörungschar  für den Account erstellen kann, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.
Einen OrdenungsChar erstellen auf dem Server oder einen Zerstörungschar auf einem anderen Server.

Ist das immer noch ein Problem ?

Gruß
Lari

Pos 2 von 185


----------



## Halwin (15. September 2008)

ich find es unhaltbar. 40 Minuten Wartezeit sind echt der Hammer.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es auch wurscht welche Seite man spielt. Was interessiert mich das Gleichgewicht im RvR, wenn ich questen will...

Also irgendeine Lösung muss da bald her und so blöde Sprüche wie "... dann geh auf nen anderen Server..." sind auch völlig sinnfrei.

Ich level doch nicht auf einem Server einen Chatakter hoch um dann auf einen anderen Server zu wechseln..


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Nun verstehe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (15. September 2008)

Joa Averland ist hilflos überfüllt. Platz 232/308.
Und ich bin nur draßen, weil ich essen war und dann AFK gekickt wurde xD
Nja GOA wird das schon iwie richten.


----------



## Alwina (15. September 2008)

Was aber zum Teil auch Schuld der Spieler ist .
Da wird dann in den Foren gefragt welcher Server gut ist .
Als Antwort kommt dann z.b. Averland und schon wird sich da angemeldet ohne weiter nachzudenken , obwohl man schon im Auswahlbildschirm sehen kann das der Server überfüllt ist .


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. September 2008)

Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch... möchte nicht jedes mal halbe std warten bis ich mich einfgeloggt habe. 

Server wechseln ist auch doof, müsste dann zum 3. mal durch das greenskinz start gebiet.

naja

34/179


----------



## Pronflake (15. September 2008)

Laut den Entwicklern spielen am Anfang etwa 100% der Accounts - wenn das Spiel also gerade installiert bzw erst einen Tag alt ist. Später werden laut Erfahrung zu Stoßzeiten noch 20% - 30% online sein.

Wird net alles so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle war entweder http://onlinegamesareanichemarket.wordpress.com/ oder http://warhammeralliance.com/

Edit: 41 von 250 :>


----------



## ChrischiB (15. September 2008)

mitllerweile haben alle DE server ne warteschlange bei zerstörung! ausser die RP


----------



## nickdaniel (15. September 2008)

58/58 ? du glücklocher, 381/381 bei mir


----------



## Sniefy (15. September 2008)

naja ich hoff das es ab morgen nen wenig anders aussehen wird... nur noch 100/100 und ned .../400  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. September 2008)

das ist im moment noch so. du wirst sehen in 2 wochen wirst du kaum noch i-wo ne warte zeit haben. im moment will halt jeder rauf und sagen können ich war von anfang an dabei. viele haben sich extra dafür frei genommen etc.. wenn die euphorie dann erstmal etwas verraucht ist. kommt man auch wieder bequem auf die server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maegnar (15. September 2008)

Also da ich im mom euch nur lächelnd zuschaun kann (hab nur die normale Edition bestellt)
Aber was stellt ihr euch so an? Wenn ich sehe das so ziemlich jeder DE server Voll/Überfüllt is auf Seiten der Zerstörung dann Spiel ich doch einfach ma nen Ordler oder nehms schweigend hin ;-)

Ich selbst wollte ne Dunchii Zauberin spielen... wird wohl noch bischen dauern, angesichts der Server auslastung werd ich nen Erzmagier spielen...

Also einfach locker nehmen, und Ordnung spielen :-P


----------



## Andî39 (15. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> im moment will halt jeder rauf und sagen können ich war von anfang an dabei. viele haben sich extra dafür frei genommen etc..


Hm, also das gibt mir jetzt zu denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich wollte mir das Spiel nächste Woche Montag kaufen und dann auch sagen, dass ich von Anfang an dabei war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt es auf eine Woche an ? Oder glaubt ihr, dass ich es trotzdem ohne Bedenken sagen kann ohne dumm angeamcht zu werden ? 

Sonst würde ich es mir am Donnerstag kaufen, dann wär ich ja wenigstens beim "2. Start" dabei, sprich für alle "Normalverbraucher" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maegnar (15. September 2008)

Naja was is den für dich "dabei"?
Ich bin seid über einem Jahr hinter dem Spiel her, hab leider nie nen BetaKey bekommen, trozdem bin ich teilweiße besser Informiert als so manch ein Beta Spieler obwohl die NDA einem das leben schon schwer gemacht hat xD

Bin Quasi auch vonanfang an dabei, halt nur nich so aktiv wie ein Betatester, aber das lag ja nich unbedingt an mir ;-)


----------



## TranceGemini (15. September 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein char Hochlevel und dann ist der Server voll und ich soll ein anderen Server nehmen, wieviele Chars soll ich dann erstellen????
Ich will auf dem Server spielen und auf der Seite wo ich will, da ist mir scheiß egal wieviele wo spielen.
Ich bezahle dafür für freie serverwahl und nicht für Warteschlange.


----------



## karlos123 (15. September 2008)

Geil die Buffed Community, warum wußte ich nur das ich hier einen mimmi WArtezeiten Thread auffinden werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Naja Do. wirds dann ja nochmal ein wenig voller. Ich freu mich schon drauf....nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catwar (15. September 2008)

Jo,jo so würd es wohl die nächsten Tage aussehn: einloggen->einkaufen gehn->essen kochen->essen->abspülen->(ab)spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest auf Averland. 83/350


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

naja helmgart beispielsweise wird auch immer voller,heut morgen noc 58&58,jetzt grad 208/208...-_-


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Middenland sieht genauso schlecht aus. Naja ebbt eh wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

also die server sind ja im moment irre voll man kann sich gar nicht einloggenoder braucht fast ne stunde um drin zu sein und dann stoppt das spiel bestimmt auch noch ( weiß nicht ob das mit den stoppungen stimmt hol mir war bald erst .wenn falsch bitte sagen ) . also meine frage :wird sich da noch was tun wird die auslastung noch bis zum 18 oder danach( par tage ) noch erhöht und zwar so das mann schnell drin is und viele spieler on gehen können .
WANN?WANN? kann mir bitte jemand sagen wann man da schnell wieder on gehen kann (par sec-1/2min).
Und wie viele spieler können zur zeit on gehen (bis zur entgültigen auslastung) und wie viele können on gehen wenn die auslastung erhöhert ist (bis zur entgültigen auslastung )
bitte um schnelle antworten "verzweifel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

zock halt auf einem nicht vollen server du Nuss ! Bei den normalen oder Rp servern kann man optimal zocken.


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

> In terms of how our rollout plan looks like, here are some more details:
> 
> 1) On day one, our population cap on each server will start at 1/3 of its total cap and then move up to ½ on a rolling basis. We can raise that number any time, no restart of the servers are necessary.
> 
> ...



mark jacobs, mythic chef


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Ich musste heute um 3, 5 Minuten auf Carrorburg warten..


----------



## Sniefy (15. September 2008)

rp ... naja ansichts sache... und ?normal? is ned so beliebt weil viele wollen halt auch den zwärgen so aufs mowl haun^^


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

hallo! gguck dir ma das newsbild bei buffed.de an da sin die normalen am meisten ausgelastet!


----------



## Svenamatic (15. September 2008)

@Philipp23 du bist hier die Nuss wenn du glaubst das auf den normalen Server alles prima läuft.
Ich spiele auf Carroburg -> Wartezeit ca 40 min.

Erst denken dan posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (15. September 2008)

Ja... auf "Normal" geht alles! oO
I lol'd hard...

Gestern Char erstellt auf Averland, nun wollt ich einsteigen: 1h 20m Wartezeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kollegen von mir haben angerufen, sie wollen nicht auf den Server rauf, weil die Wartezeit so hoch ist.
Ok, alles klar... dann anderer Server (hab auch eben gerade geschaut!)
Bei JEDEM is MINDESTENS eine Wartezeit von 200-350 Spielern!

Ich muss zugeben... es is scheiße... -.-


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> @Philipp23 du bist hier die Nuss wenn du glaubst das auf den normalen Server alles prima läuft.
> Ich spiele auf Carroburg -> Wartezeit ca 40 min.
> 
> Erst denken dan posten
> ...



Ach du scheiße...stimmt, Carroburg 34 Minuten...
GOA hats wieder verkackt...


----------



## calypzo (15. September 2008)

Erster Login: 35 min gewartet.

Dann 15 min gezockt!

!!! PC CRASH !!!1

Jetzt über 1 Stunde Wartezeit!


----------



## Jamil (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

seid euch versichert, dass wir über die derzeitige Lage bescheid wissen und gerade daran arbeiten, weitere Server live zu schalten. Mehr Informationen dazu könnt ihr in Kürze auf unserer Webseite finden.

Gruß


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Middenland sieht genauso schlecht aus. Naja ebbt eh wieder ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoff ich doch mal,ich wart grad bereits seit 20min....


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seid euch versichert, dass wir über die derzeitige Lage bescheid wissen und gerade daran arbeiten, weitere Server live zu schalten. Mehr Informationen dazu könnt ihr in Kürze auf unserer Webseite finden.
> 
> Gruß



lol, der ist echt!


----------



## Maegnar (15. September 2008)

GOA hat hier garnix "verkackt"! Das war on vornrein klar das es so kommt! Hat nixmit GOA zu tun, sondern eher mit Mystik!
Da die (zum glück) für jede Seite eine eigene Bevölkerungsgrenze haben, die Serverlimits würden sich automatisch gegenseitig hochstacken, wenn die Spielerzahlen besser verteilt weren!

Also einfach ma paar tage abwarten, paar tage nach dem regulären start wird sich das alles von selbst regeln!
Da es ca. 1woche nach dem start nur 30% Aktive Acc sind (im mom will halt jeder zocken...)


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

wat isn die website von goa ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seid euch versichert, dass wir über die derzeitige Lage bescheid wissen und gerade daran arbeiten, weitere Server live zu schalten. Mehr Informationen dazu könnt ihr in Kürze auf unserer Webseite finden.
> 
> Gruß



Jao more Open RVR Server wäre echt klasse. 2 sind eindeutig zu wenig !


----------



## Xynam (15. September 2008)

also helmgart gerade 35 min wartezeit .

kanns ja auch net sein oder?

wie solln das werden wenn die das game am 18 raus bringen


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> GOA hat hier garnix "verkackt"! Das war on vornrein klar das es so kommt! Hat nixmit GOA zu tun, sondern eher mit Mystik!
> Da die (zum glück) für jede Seite eine eigene Bevölkerungsgrenze haben, die Serverlimits würden sich automatisch gegenseitig hochstacken, wenn die Spielerzahlen besser verteilt weren!
> 
> Also einfach ma paar tage abwarten, paar tage nach dem regulären start wird sich das alles von selbst regeln!
> Da es ca. 1woche nach dem start nur 30% Aktive Acc sind (im mom will halt jeder zocken...)



GOA, ist der Hersteller, der hat sowohl damit was zu tun!
EA Mystic ist nur der Publisher...der hat nichts damit zu tun..


----------



## Ghymalen (15. September 2008)

Ist Hergig ein neuer Server?
Hat auf beiden Seiten Niedrige Bevölkerung...
hab den vorhin nicht gesehen in der Serverliste.


----------



## Kinjar (15. September 2008)

Wie das schonmal gesagt wurde könn die server kapazitäten noch hoch gesetzt werden bzw bis zum 18. werden wohl auch mehr server on kommen also geduld bis die server grenzen hoch gesetzt werden. Ich häng auch gerade in ner warteschleife aber naja in 5 mins darf ich dann endlich los legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab grad auf www.war-europe.com gelesen das da ne wartungsarbeit laufen wird  wegen den servern wird glaub heute oder morgen starten dann is in ein par tagen alles wieder ok oder besser, denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> GOA, ist der Hersteller, der hat sowohl damit was zu tun!
> EA Mystic ist nur der Publisher...der hat nichts damit zu tun..



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.. GOA ist der europäische Betreiber. Und die Bevölerungszahlen sind teil der Spielmechanik. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, sind Warteschlangen beim Start eines vielversprechenden MMOs was ganz normales.


----------



## Kinjar (15. September 2008)

Heute Nachmittag um 14:30 Uhr deutscher Zeit werden wir einige europäische Server einmal neu starten. Damit wird das Problem behoben, dass bei einigen Servern die Zeit im Spiel auf Mitternacht stehen geblieben ist. 

Die folgenden deutschen Server werden rund 30 Minuten lang nicht erreichbar sein:

Bolgasgrad
Egrimm
Erengrad
Huss
Middenland

 Wir werden euch in diesem Beitrag auf dem Laufenden halten.

UPDATE: Die Server sind nun offline. Wir gehen davon aus, dass sie in circa 30 Minuten wieder verfügbar sein werden.

UPDATE: Die Server wurden erfolgreich aktualisiert und neu gestartet. Ihr könnt euch nun einloggen und spielen.


Diese Wartungsarbeit die schon beendet is weil ne andere seh ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (15. September 2008)

Xynam schrieb:


> also helmgart gerade 35 min wartezeit .
> 
> kanns ja auch net sein oder?
> 
> wie solln das werden wenn die das game am 18 raus bringen



die wollen jetzt jeden tag das server limit erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird am 18. zwar auch schlimma ber es passen mehr spieler drauf aber in 1-2 wochen wird sich das geben.

gut dass ich bis um 4 uhr shcule habe am donnerstag bi ich installiert habe und mit dem hund war ist es danna uch soch 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt geht es ja halbwegs nur mal so um auf lvl 2-3 zu spielne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (15. September 2008)

verstehe ich nicht... wieso wählen auf einmal alle chaos?? bei wow wars derbe umgekehrt. Mich hats voll angekotzt das ich als ally 3 h aufs av warten musste während die hodr immer instant rein kam. Nun wollt ich endlich mal den devilmaster raushängen lassen und les sowas -_-
Verdammt und ich wollt am don. chaos stifften gehen... wirds wohl doch wieder sonen heiliger der fürs gut kämpft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenjo27 (15. September 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> wat isn die website von goa ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich denke mal die hier ist gemeint: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de154&lang=de


----------



## Az_Real (15. September 2008)

Hm,....leider is uns mit neuen Realms nur insofern geholfen, dass es nicht noch voller wird!

Die Warteschlange von derzeit 330 wird davon nur nicht grösser,...aber nicht kleiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (15. September 2008)

das wird sich noch alles verteilen


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> das wird sich noch alles verteilen



Warum sollte jemand seinen Char löschen um wo anders anzufangen? Ist doch nur unnötige Arbeit, denken sich doch alle, genauso wie du, oder?
Wenn dann müssen kostenfrei Char Transen zur Verfügung stellen...


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

hol mir in ca 2 wochen war wollt fragen ob ihr ein par bilder eurer chars reinstellen könnt , wenns mit der serverzeit nicht zu lange dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps:wollt nicht vom thema ablenken nur ein par bilder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand seinen Char löschen um wo anders anzufangen? Ist doch nur unnötige Arbeit, denken sich doch alle, genauso wie du, oder?
> Wenn dann müssen kostenfrei Char Transen zur Verfügung stellen...



nein ich meine damit dass mehr server kommen also die die am 18 kommen werden sich verteilen und auch die server limits werden nagehoben und was sich auch noch verteilen wird, ist wann leute on sind wie ja schonmal jemand meinte, jetzt wollen alle spielen aber in 1-3 wochen werden nicht mehr immer so viele da sein.


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> nein ich meine damit dass mehr server kommen also die die am 18 kommen werden sich verteilen und auch die server limits werden nagehoben und was sich auch noch verteilen wird, ist wann leute on sind wie ja schonmal jemand meinte, jetzt wollen alle spielen aber in 1-3 wochen werden nicht mehr immer so viele da sein.



Es werden glaub am 18. weniger als ein 4. kommen, fast jeder hat sichs vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber in 1-3 Wochen, dass nicht mehr soviele da sind...das ist vielleicht eine Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. September 2008)

Wobei die Warteschlangen doch auch zu erwarten waren, wenn so eine große Mehrheit Zerstörung spielt.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand seinen Char löschen um wo anders anzufangen? Ist doch nur unnötige Arbeit, denken sich doch alle, genauso wie du, oder?
> Wenn dann müssen kostenfrei Char Transen zur Verfügung stellen...




brauch auch niemand löschen bis jetzt sind die server erst auf 1/3 ihrer auslastung erhöht das wird sich noch ändern und wenn es neue server gibt kann man da bequem spielen weil da nicht so viele spielen.außerdem am 18 kommen noch viele ordnungs spieler so das wieder mehr zerstörungsspieler on gehen können (ligt an dem systhem von mythik das nur erlaubt das ca gleich viele spieler auf beiden seiten sind^^)


----------



## Thunderace (15. September 2008)

Ich fasse es nicht . 18:50 Server Corruburg Warteschlange 280 Spieler.

Hey ich habe schon viele Level gespielt. Ich hoffe GOA fällt da was zu ein. Ich suche mir doch nicht nen andern Server und fange bei 0 an.


----------



## Thunderace (15. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich spinne. Server Corruburg Warteschlange 289

GOA gib Gas und lass dir was einfallen. Ich spiele nicht auf einem anderen Server und fange bei 0 an !!!


----------



## Toroxx (15. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht . 18:50 Server Corruburg Warteschlange 280 Spieler.
> 
> Hey ich habe schon viele Level gespielt. Ich hoffe GOA fällt da was zu ein. Ich suche mir doch nicht nen andern Server und fange bei 0 an.



Ich warte auf meinem Server (Averland) mitlerweile schon 1h 10m und es is wieder ein wenig gestiegen - in 20m darf ich zocken! *juhu* -.-
Du bist nicht der einzige der schon "viele" Level gespielt hat, aber mir persönlich gehts eig. weniger um die Level als um diesen Ruf. Der is
wesentlich bescheidener zu erhalten.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. September 2008)

Laut meiner Anzeige ist jetzt auf allen Servern bis auf einen teilweise erhebliche Wartezeiten, unabhängig von der gewählten Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Los, GOA, mehr Server ausmachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe jetzt 3mal die Serverempfehlung vom Spiel benutzt, und überall da sind jetzt erhebliche Wartezeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (15. September 2008)

du mir geht es darum ordentlich spielen zu können. ich möchte auch mal schnell zwischendurch was spielen. das war ja der grund das ich w.a.r spiele. ich habe 2,5 jahre wow gespielt und "mal was auf die schnelle" ging dort nicht

blizz hat die warteschleifen ja auch in den griff bekommen. hoffe goa auch noch


----------



## Thunderace (15. September 2008)

naja ich fliege eh am freitag erstmal 10 tage in urlaub und ich hoffe das dann alles besser ist oder die server brechen auseinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (15. September 2008)

Da will man eine Burg erobern und schon hauts einen auf den Desktop => 300 Leute Wartezeit - Carroburg ist voll meine Herren


----------



## Macaveli (15. September 2008)

Nightfiredemon schrieb:


> auf middelnad sind leider ein paar kompletthonks und leecher dabei...
> und wenn man mir ner PUG gegn ne komplette gilde spielt (was zumindest mir auf middelnad immer passiert) dann isses auch ned verwunderlich wenn man verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 omg wenn das jetzt schon mit den leechen anfängt... manche leute sollte man....ach


----------



## Catwar (15. September 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht... wieso wählen auf einmal alle chaos?? ...



Hatte mich vor der OB auf den einschlägigen Seiten mal schlau gemacht was es so gibt an Klassen, und fand den 'Treiba' auf anhieb interresant. Dann hab ich mich vom ersten Tag der OB an sofort in der Kerl verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen Zerrstörung, Grünhäute, Treiba.Leider hab ich nun schwierigkeiten mit ihm in Kontakt zu treten. Erst 45min warten, dann nach 10min vom Server geflogen.Nun 1h 15min warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich kann ihn schon sehn, er wartet auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skazi# (15. September 2008)

Nizaris schrieb:


> Und die Ordnung gewinnt die Szenarios
> Bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges auf Middenland verloren



lol also weiß net aber als gobbo hab ich bis jetz 60% gewonnen


----------



## Rahziel_Kev (15. September 2008)

Ne, die erhöhen morgen die kapazitäten auf den servern auf 2/3tel vom maximum, und übermorgen auf volles maximum, aber Paul sagt, dass es kein problem für die sein wird, das maximum noch weiter hoch anzusiedeln.... von daher mach ich mir da keine sorgen ;-)

also ich finde aber zuerstma, dass das game rockt! macht sehr viel fun ^^

und bis jetz auf Averland kein szenario verloren, an dem ich teilgenommen hab... scheiß auf die Ordnung :-P



...und heute muss man halt ma ein bissl warten, nach der ganzen geschichte von der beta letzte woche is das aber das kleinste problem xD


----------



## TrueMorgor (15. September 2008)

Ordnung gewinnt momentan nur Szenarios weil lvl 11 bis 13er sich im <10 Szenario rumtreiben -_- was für ne Allianz-Taktik. Aber Zerstörung gewinnt trotzdem meist.



> verstehe ich nicht... wieso wählen auf einmal alle chaos?? ...


 Wer sich ansieht was GW am meisten verkauft, darf sich nicht wundern.

was soll - auf einmal? - heißen -_-


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. September 2008)

Ah, sie handeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wegen der immer weiter steigenden Bevölkerung haben wir gerade zwei neue deutsche Server geöffnet. Ab sofort heißen Hergig mit Standard-Regelwerk und Moot mit dem Regelwerk für offenes RvR neue und weitere Spieler willkommen.

Hergig ist die Hauptstadt des Hochlands, einem Kurfürstentum im nördlichen Imperium. Die Stadt und ihre Umgebung muss sich häufiger mit den in den umliegenden Wäldern und Bergen hausenden Tiermenschen herumschlagen und war zudem bei mehreren Invasionen des Chaos ein fester Punkt des Widerstands.

Moot ist eine Kurzform für das Mootland und zugleich einer der Flüsse dort. Das Mootland ist eine imperiale Provinz und das Siedlungsgebiet der Halblinge. Auch wenn diese Volk eher für ihre Pasteten und Suppen bekannt ist, hat es bei den vielen Einfällen speziell der Grünhäute immer wieder eine erstaunliche Standhaftigkeit bewiesen.

Viel Spaß mit diesen neuen Welten, die nur auf eure Helden warten!


----------



## Xurmu (15. September 2008)

Zur Info .. es sind 2 neue Server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (15. September 2008)

jo, nur ich überlege grad ob ich wechseln soll.  Habe einen lvl7 Runi auf Carroburg   der ja immer voll ist :/

Lohnt es sich zu wechseln oder wird des noch besser?


----------



## Xurmu (15. September 2008)

naja ich würde wechseln wenn ich in deiner situation wäre^^
kann ja leider erst am donnerstag zocken..
ersparst dir warscheinlich auch die nervigen warteschlangen


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

jo spiel auch auf helmgart. da ist unsere gilde.. war grad essen holen, 30 min gewartet, komm ins spiel. plopp rausgeflogen wieder 42 minuten. klasse


----------



## Murgroz (15. September 2008)

Ich find die Wartezeiten toll, hab ich endlich auch mal Zeit und Lust zu Hause Bücher zu lesen, statt immer nur auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freaksey (15. September 2008)

ich bin mir auch grad am überlegen ob ich nicht doch ordnung gehen soll. bis jetzt ALLE Bg's mit zerstörrung auf Averland verlohren.. und zwar HAUSHOCH! also 500 - 60 und so.

edit// ist wer auf Middenland Ordnung und kann mir sagen wie dort die BG's sind? also ich mien ob die ordnung dort was taugt.


----------



## Ghymalen (15. September 2008)

naja, dass mit den bg's ist ja nich so schlimm.. es kommen am 18. ja noch genug spieler unter denen vielleicht das neue Wunderprogamerkind des 21.Jahrhunderts is .... auf seiten der ordnung  muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (15. September 2008)

warte bereits seit 54min um auf Averland zu connecten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (15. September 2008)

Ich Spiele ordnung und sitze trotzdem auf 30minuten + warteschlange. Und Das obwohl der server heute noch NORMAL auf ordnungs Seite besetzt war.

Kann mir nur vorstellen das die Obergrenzen Künstlich beschränkt wurden um die startgebiete nicht überlaufen zu lassen, und die Erhöhung nicht ganz hinhaut.


----------



## devrandom (15. September 2008)

Bodenlos.. meine Gilde ist auf Middenland - Zerstoerung.
Bin momentan an 334. Stelle.. da kann ich 1,5h warten.
Großartig.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (15. September 2008)

Ich meld mich mal als WoWler zu Wort:

Die Wartezeiten sind völlig normal... haltet durch, macht das Game jetzt noch nicht kaputt, ist noch viel zu früh sowie, wenn unberechtigt, auch nur schädlich. 
Ich hoffe für euch, dass das Game eure Erwartungen erfüllen wird (auch dafür ist es jetzt ehrlich gesagt, noch viel zu früh zu urteilen). Die Erwartungshaltung ist durch WoW denke mal auch hoch gesteckt, gebt denen nen halbes bis 1 Jahr Zeit um alle Kinderkrankheiten auszumerzen. Wer sich jetzt schon aufregt, weil er anderes gewohnt ist/war wird wahrscheinlich nicht sofort und überall glücklich... Machts der Com nicht madig und zerfleischt euch nicht wie bei AoC.

Auf ein gutes Nebeneinander und das ein jeder glücklich wird, wo er sich wiederfindet... Konkurrenz wird auch den WoW-Spielern zu Gute kommen, da bin ich mir sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt flamed mich, wenn ihr könnt ^^


----------



## Ghymalen (15. September 2008)

200/215   weiß nich ob ich mir das geben soll :/

Aber man weiß ja nicht wie der Server dann am 18. aussieht  würde ich jetzt einen auf nem niedrig bevölkerten Server zocken und mein alter Server wird wieder normal (bzw die Begrenzung wird erhöht) dann ärger ich mich   und 414 hat schon zu sehr meine Nerven auf die Probe gestellt^^


----------



## Gnôrke (15. September 2008)

ich habe ein anzeigetreiber fehler gehabt rausgeflogen un versuch jetzt auf middenland (zerstörung) zum kommen.....


----------



## devrandom (15. September 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal als WoWler zu Wort:
> 
> Die Wartezeiten sind völlig normal... haltet durch, macht das Game jetzt noch nicht kaputt, ist noch viel zu früh sowie, wenn unberechtigt, auch nur schädlich.
> Ich hoffe für euch, dass das Game eure Erwartungen erfüllen wird (auch dafür ist es jetzt ehrlich gesagt, noch viel zu früh zu urteilen). Die Erwartungshaltung ist durch WoW denke mal auch hoch gesteckt, gebt denen nen halbes bis 1 Jahr Zeit um alle Kinderkrankheiten auszumerzen. Wer sich jetzt schon aufregt, weil er anderes gewohnt ist/war wird wahrscheinlich nicht sofort und überall glücklich... Machts der Com nicht madig und zerfleischt euch nicht wie bei AoC.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, ob du bemerkt hast, dass es nicht um das Spiel ansich geht, sondern um die bodenlosen Wartezeiten.


----------



## Monadar (15. September 2008)

Also ich höre für heute einfach auf... hab meinen Squigtreiba auf lvl 5 gezockt und da ich keine Lust habe jetzt 40min in ner Warteschlange zu hocken werd ich einfach morgen wieder versuchen zu spielen. Ich hab ja Zeit und will das lvln genießen. =)


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

devrandom schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob du bemerkt hast, dass es nicht um das Spiel ansich geht, sondern um die bodenlosen Wartezeiten.



/signed... das spiel ist top. darum gehts ja auch gar nicht . man sollte nur die neu erstellten charaktere auf warteschlange setzen und nicht die, die seit heute morgen schon spielen und aufgrund irgendeines fehlers aus dem game geflogen sind. so als vorschlag, weil 1,5 h sind schon heftig und ich hab die ganze zeit gespielt


----------



## LoserOwner (15. September 2008)

War eben schon immer wegen dem Ungleichgewicht mist, nur zwei Fraktionen zu haben die sich bekämpfen.
Will man dann durch Warteschlangen wieder ein Gleichgewicht herstellen, so heisst es zumindest für die Fraktion die überfüllt ist warten, warten, warten...

Drei Parteien wie in DAoC zu haben war da schon sinnvoller.

Noch cleverer machte es GuildWars, denn Gilden weltweit gegeneinander kämpfen zu lassen bedeutet praktisch wahnsinnig viele Fraktionen die gegeneinander mit gleicher Anzahl antreten können, d. h. keine Wartezeit. Ich denke mal auch AoC wurde deshalb hauptsächlich für ein Gilde vs. Gilde PvP bzw. jeder gegen jeden OpenPvP ausgelegt.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (15. September 2008)

devrandom schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob du bemerkt hast, dass es nicht um das Spiel ansich geht, sondern um die bodenlosen Wartezeiten.



Doch habe ich, denn lies mal genau und überflieg meinen Beitrag nicht. Ich sagte, dass es völlig normal sei. 

Die Wartezeiten kommen daher, dass nahezu alle gleichzeitig spielen wollen... das legt sich aber, glaube mir. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, und danach sieht es bei War aus, wird die Hardware aufgerüstet. Ich kenne das alles von WoW. Also beruhigt euch für 2 Wochen bis 1 Monat.... dann ist diese Kinderkrankheit weg. Und dann kommen eben die nächsten. Schraub mal die Erwartungen etwas runter, temporär versteht sich.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

K.a warum aber irgentwie hatt wohl Gott es gut gemeint und Averland zu der heimt der Hirnlosen gemacht. Guckt euch mal an wie voll der ist. Und es versuchen noch immer leute auf dem server zu kommen. Obwohl es mittlerweile 2 neue open rvr server gibt. Also mehr als Hirnschmalz sieht man bei denen wohl ned beim röntgen.


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Hmm meine Gilde ist auf Carroburg, ich hab mich heut morgen eingeloggt und hab grad die Warteschleife entdeckt xD

Naja 20 Minuten sind kein Ding...


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

ich kenn das auch von wow. bzw. blizzard hat dann die charactererstellung blockiert für diese server. wartezeiten hatte ich komischerweise fast nie. nur mal 3-4 min und ich spielte das spiel auch von beginn an


----------



## Nonexistent (15. September 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht... wieso wählen auf einmal alle chaos?? bei wow wars derbe umgekehrt. Mich hats voll angekotzt das ich als ally 3 h aufs av warten musste während die hodr immer instant rein kam. Nun wollt ich endlich mal den devilmaster raushängen lassen und les sowas -_-
> Verdammt und ich wollt am don. chaos stifften gehen... wirds wohl doch wieder sonen heiliger der fürs gut kämpft
> 
> 
> ...



weil die ganzen wow allie nubs, die ein bg nach dem anderen losen, nun meinen destruction spielen zu müssen


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (15. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> ich kenn das auch von wow. bzw. blizzard hat dann die charactererstellung blockiert für diese server. wartezeiten hatte ich komischerweise fast nie. nur mal 3-4 min und ich spielte das spiel auch von beginn an



Mein Cousin auf Frostmourne hatte damals 45 Minuten... zwar nicht drüber, aber auch nicht rühmlich. Was hier vielleicht bei War stört, dass die Zahlen kalkulierbar (Pre Order) vorhersehbar sind. Vielleicht hätte man die Charakter-/Accounterstellung etc. schon 1 Tag vorziehen sollen. Alles andere ist Minimi ^^ und wird letztendlich dem Spiel nur schaden. Es wird nicht besser durch 1000x maliges Wiederholen, auch wenn ich verstehe, dass man sich damit etwas Luft macht.


----------



## myxir21 (15. September 2008)

Zum Glück spiel ich Ordnung.

Da muss ich auf helmgart nur 4 Mins warten xD


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

ach würden die leute nur mal lesen bevor sie wegen jedem rotz rummeckern .

ES GIBT EINE OFFIZIELE MELDUNG VON MYTHIK DAS DIE SERVER NUR AUF 1/3 IHRER KAPAZITÄT LAUFEN UND BIS ZUM 18. AUF DIE VOLLE KAPAZITÄT AUFGESTOCKT WERDEN.
 SOLLTE DAS NICHT AUSREICHEN WERDEN SOFORT NEUE SERVER ONLINE GESTELLT .

ich hoffe das war jetzt selbst für die blinden groß genug .
zurzeit können von jeder seite nur etwa 1000 spieler gleichzeitig on sein. am 18. 3000 pro seite und server . wer sich am 18. noch auf einem server der als voll angezeigt wird neu anmeldet ist einfach strohdumm und selbst schuld .


----------



## Black_Seraph (15. September 2008)

Also das System finde ich nun wirklich suboptimal. Gerade 45 Min gewartet, und das nur weil ich einen relogg gemacht habe, aufgrund eines bugs (popups alle weg)...
Was kann ich denn dafür dass alle die Chaos spielen wollen dummerweise den selben Server wie ich wählen? Dabei habe ich mir extra einen ausgesucht auf dem Ordnung stark und Chaos wenig war...
vote 4 freier Serverwechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalkyy (15. September 2008)

Mit Wartezeiten geb ich mich ja noch ab...grad wo das Game so neu ist und alle zoggen wollen. Was ich aber ganz große SCHEISSE finde ist, das man ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung wieder auf dem Desktop befindet. Man wartet ca. 90 Minuten spielt dann 10-20 Minuten und dann kackt das Game ab. Und nun ...wieder 90 Minuten warten!?....das is mal OBERLAME !!!!! Und auch nicht zu entschuldigen.....hab das selbe Problem schon in der Beta gehabt....und nicht nur ich ...das Problem kennt fast jeder aus meiner Gilde.

Bin grad so genervt, dass wenn jetzt das Addon für WOW schon da wäre...ich mich jetzt damit befassen würde. WAR hin oder her....und auch so geil wie der erste Eindruck ist......diese unerklärlichen Abstürze und die damit verbundenden neuen Wartezeiten sind einfach zum kotzen !!!


Gruß Kalkyy


----------



## Sterntaler (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben zusätzlich zu den beiden neuen Servern auf den drei großen Standard-Regelwerk-Servern Bolgasgrad, Carroburg und Erengrad das Bevölkerungslimit deutlich angehoben. 

Dies wird in den nächsten Tagen auch auf den anderen Servern durchgeführt. Es muss aber - nicht zuletzt wegen der Nerven der armen Monster im Startgebiet - in kleinen Schritten geschehen.


----------



## Punischer240 (15. September 2008)

Kalkyy schrieb:


> Mit Wartezeiten geb ich mich ja noch ab...grad wo das Game so neu ist und alle zoggen wollen. Was ich aber ganz große SCHEISSE finde ist, das man ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung wieder auf dem Desktop befindet. Man wartet ca. 90 Minuten spielt dann 10-20 Minuten und dann kackt das Game ab. Und nun ...wieder 90 Minuten warten!?....das is mal OBERLAME !!!!! Und auch nicht zu entschuldigen.....hab das selbe Problem schon in der Beta gehabt....und nicht nur ich ...das Problem kennt fast jeder aus meiner Gilde.
> 
> Bin grad so genervt, dass wenn jetzt das Addon für WOW schon da wäre...ich mich jetzt damit befassen würde. WAR hin oder her....und auch so geil wie der erste Eindruck ist......diese unerklärlichen Abstürze und die damit verbundenden neuen Wartezeiten sind einfach zum kotzen !!!
> 
> ...



mich hats 1 mal aus der beta gahupt hab heute den ganzen tag gezockt und bin Nie rausgeflogen jetz hab ich ausgeloggt weil ich was gucken wollte und dan steht da wartezeit 478/490 min warten 2h nene da geh ich lieber saufen


----------



## Punischer240 (15. September 2008)

und noch was habt euch mal nicht so glaubt ihr das bleibt lange dasn du zb 3 stunden warten musst?? viele probieren nur mal chaus aus aber sie können sich mit ordnung besser identifizieren deswegen wechesln die ener den server oder löschen ihren chous char wartet nur mal so 1 2 tage dan isses besser


----------



## Ishbal (15. September 2008)

bin bisher 2 mal ausm game gekickt worden, finds aber nich soo schlimm. war bei wow auch früher so, nur da konnte man nen Fehlerbericht schicken, hier is einfach Feierabend


----------



## Igramosch (15. September 2008)

DAS mit den WARTEZEITEN IST NE FRECHHEIT 1h14 ist klar

ich stell mir gerade nen arbeiten vor der sich um 20 Uhr hier zum zocken hinsetzt und sieht das er noch ne stunde warten soll nur weil ersich ein wenig entspannen wollte. Der startet das game doch gar nicht erst mehr . Haben die Entwickler denn alle nur noch Dünnpfiff wie unsere Politiker im Hirn. Mal ehrlich die haben eingentlich erfahrung und wusten den ansturm und dann so ne frechheit . absolut der hammer echt. 

PS. Kann gar nicht soviel Essen wie ich Kotzen möchte!


----------



## Bentica (15. September 2008)

Also ich spiele Ordnung und null Wartezeit. Cooles Game und Grünhäute in den Dreck schicken macht noch mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkcyber123 (15. September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben zusätzlich zu den beiden neuen Servern auf den drei großen Standard-Regelwerk-Servern Bolgasgrad, Carroburg und Erengrad das Bevölkerungslimit deutlich angehoben.
> 
> Dies wird in den nächsten Tagen auch auf den anderen Servern durchgeführt. Es muss aber - nicht zuletzt wegen der Nerven der armen Monster im Startgebiet - in kleinen Schritten geschehen.


Ich finde ja nett das du hie im Forum um die Community kümmerst oder zumindest ein teil der Community, aber was ist mit dem Teil der immer noch nicht Spielen kann obwohl sie 50 euro und vor mehreren Stunden die Pre Order Codes eingegeben haben. Zum den warteschlangen sich zu schon das 2 mal sich zu äußern aber sonst schweigen??!!
Ich warte mitlerweiße seit über 3 Stunden auf meine Bestätigungsmail und es ist bis jetzt nichts passiert außer das ich 50 euro weniger auf meinem Konto habe.


----------



## Skullzigg (15. September 2008)

tja selber schuld wenn man zerstörung zockt


----------



## Kalkyy (15. September 2008)

Mit Wartezeiten geb ich mich ja noch ab...grad wo das Game so neu ist und alle zoggen wollen. Was ich aber ganz große SCHEISSE finde ist, das man ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung wieder auf dem Desktop befindet. Man wartet ca. 90 Minuten spielt dann 10-20 Minuten und dann kackt das Game ab. Und nun ...wieder 90 Minuten warten!?....das is mal OBERLAME !!!!! Und auch nicht zu entschuldigen.....hab das selbe Problem schon in der Beta gehabt....und nicht nur ich ...das Problem kennt fast jeder aus meiner Gilde.

Bin grad so genervt, dass wenn jetzt das Addon für WOW schon da wäre...ich mich jetzt damit befassen würde. WAR hin oder her....und auch so geil wie der erste Eindruck ist......diese unerklärlichen Abstürze und die damit verbundenden neuen Wartezeiten sind einfach zum kotzen !!!


Gruß Kalkyy


----------



## Igramosch (15. September 2008)

totaler blödsinn ich zock das worauf ich bock hab und nicht da wo die seite leer ist und erwarte das ich spielen kann wenn ich dafuer zahle . 3 sever kriegen mehr auslastung die anderen nicht ticken die noch ganz


----------



## njester (15. September 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> Also da ich im mom euch nur lächelnd zuschaun kann (hab nur die normale Edition bestellt)
> Aber was stellt ihr euch so an? Wenn ich sehe das so ziemlich jeder DE server Voll/Überfüllt is auf Seiten der Zerstörung dann Spiel ich doch einfach ma nen Ordler oder nehms schweigend hin ;-)
> 
> Ich selbst wollte ne Dunchii Zauberin spielen... wird wohl noch bischen dauern, angesichts der Server auslastung werd ich nen Erzmagier spielen...
> ...



Hab ich auch gemacht, bis das game abgekackt ist, und dann hatt ich ne Ordler wartezeit von 3h oder so^^ naja bin dann auf einen der neuen server ;P


----------



## Igramosch (15. September 2008)

das allergeilste ist ja das morgen schon wiedere mehere stunden die sever down sein werden


----------



## Bentica (15. September 2008)

Igramosch schrieb:


> totaler blödsinn ich zock das worauf ich bock hab und nicht da wo die seite leer ist und erwarte das ich spielen kann wenn ich dafuer zahle . 3 sever kriegen mehr auslastung die anderen nicht ticken die noch ganz



Dann must Du wohl auf einen Realm mit only NPC Gegnern. Wo willst Du Ordnungsspieler bekämpfen wollen, wenn noch nicht mal auf sen bisherigen Realms genug Ordnungsspieler vorhanden sind?


----------



## Igramosch (15. September 2008)

Bentica schrieb:


> Dann must Du wohl auf einen Realm mit only NPC Gegnern. Wo willst Du Ordnungsspieler bekämpfen wollen, wenn noch nicht mal auf sen bisherigen Realms genug Ordnungsspieler vorhanden sind?




das ist auch totaler blödsinn werden genug ordnung spielen ausserdem gibts auch noch pve und da hab ich in erster linie eh mehr bock drauf


----------



## Draco1985 (15. September 2008)

Igramosch schrieb:


> das ist auch totaler blödsinn werden genug ordnung spielen



Das hört man tziemlich häufig, nur wollen die "coolen Säue", die solche Aussagen treffen irgendwie keine Ordnungs-Chars spielen. Wenn sich 70-80% der Spieler für dieselbe Fraktion entscheiden und zu stur zum Wechseln sind dann haben die Spieler schuld, nicht die Entwickler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab grad die Übersicht über die Server nicht, aber gibts eigentlich momentan mehr als einen Server, bei dem die Ordnungsseite VOLL ist? Auf einem bin ich nämlich (Erengrad) und den hab ich deswegen ausgewählt weil sich die Ordnung mit der Zerstörung in etwa die Waage gehalten hat, also werd ich wohl damit leben müssen.


----------



## Celarandil (15. September 2008)

Wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt zu der Warteschlange komme aber nein... 5 Stunden warte ich jetzt auf meine Bestätigungsmail x.x


----------



## blackviolet (15. September 2008)

ich muss jetzt ne 1stunde etwa warten... heute morgen als ich gespielt habe warens nur 10min...

ich denk mal das des nur da ist das die server nicht überlasten...


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

> In terms of how our rollout plan looks like, here are some more details:
> 
> 1) On day one, our population cap on each server will start at 1/3 of its total cap and then move up to ½ on a rolling basis. We can raise that number any time, no restart of the servers are necessary.
> 
> ...



Mark Jacobs, Mythic General Manager (=der Chef)


----------



## Black_Seraph (15. September 2008)

Igramosch schrieb:


> das ist auch totaler blödsinn werden genug ordnung spielen ausserdem gibts auch noch pve und da hab ich in erster linie eh mehr bock drauf




Also wenn du PVE bevorzugst ist WAR sicherlich das falsche Spiel für dich. Mach dir da keine Illusionen, War ist und bleibt ein PvP-MMO und wird dich warscheinlich in Bezug auf PVE entäuschen wenn du dir da Hoffnungen auf das bekannte WoW-Raidfeeling machst.
Ohja, bevor ich das vergesse: PVEler werden natürlich trotzdem gezählt und sind in den Bevölerungszahlen enthalten.

btw: War ist ja wohl sowas von das geilste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (15. September 2008)

hab heut den ganzen nachmittag/abend gezockt, 
bin instant aufn server gekommen, hatte durchgehend ne gute latenz, kein disco...
kA wo das problem is. alles schwarzmalerei. wenn jemand unbedingt auf den server xyz will, der schon als "Voll" eingestuft is auf der gewünschten fraktionsseite... schon im vorhinein darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird wie viele leute in der warteschlange sind... und man sich dann noch wundert & drüber aufregt das man warten muss obwohl es zig server gibt die keine warteschlange haben... dann is man schlichtweg dumm & selbst schuld.


----------



## sTereoType (15. September 2008)

mal ehrlich. wer von euch musste denn wirklich schon ne stunde warten? es stand zwar auch schon bei mir mal eine vermeindliche wartezeit von 1h15min, bin aber trotzdem nach einer halben stunde drin gewesen und sone wartezeit find ich gerade beim erscheinen normal.


----------



## TrueMorgor (21. September 2008)

Heute: geschätzte Wartezeit 1h18min: gewartet: 11min ^^.


----------



## Orgyl (21. September 2008)

Hallo erst mal zusammen


Wollte gerade war zocken und muss jetzt aufeinmal 40minuten warten gestern abend waren es nur 2 o.O
gibts irgednwie nen trick oda hat wer nen tipp wie man die warte zeiten verkürzen kann oda so?^^


----------



## DeFu (21. September 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal zusammen
> 
> 
> Wollte gerade war zocken und muss jetzt aufeinmal 40minuten warten gestern abend waren es nur 2 o.O
> gibts irgednwie nen trick oda hat wer nen tipp wie man die warte zeiten verkürzen kann oda so?^^





staubsaugen


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Zeitreisen


----------



## tabascobob (21. September 2008)

Ja. Wichtig ist dabei dass du dich vorher komplett mit Sülze einreibst. Dann, sobald das Fenster mit der Warteschlange aufgeht musst du "hulaawagawaga" sagen und für jeden Platz in der Warteschlange ein weiteres "waga" anfügen, also beim dritten Platz z.B. "hulaawagawagawagawagawaga". Sobald du dann ingame kommst reicht es wenn du eine komplette Kurvendiskussion mit einem zwischen deine Zehen geklemmten Stift an deine Zimmerwand schreibst und die Warteschlangen sind ein für alle Mal Geschichte.


----------



## Ghymalen (21. September 2008)

Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde spazieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lies ein Buch, chatte, setz dich vor den TV, es gibt so viele Dinge :>


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Wartezeiten suckn!

Aber hey

WAAAGH!


----------



## Krimdor (21. September 2008)

erstmal ,wie geil xD dachte grade an die blöden wartezeiten weil ich jez im mom selber warte und schwupps isn thread bei buffed dazu offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also ich hör bissl mukke


----------



## simoni (21. September 2008)

Voll der Grund nen neuen Thread zu erstellen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadar004 (21. September 2008)

einfach die zeit mit anderen dingen vertreiben...also einfach mal ne runde "N" spielen


----------



## Orgyl (21. September 2008)

Jo simoni is genau so gut wie deien antwort


----------



## mendiger (21. September 2008)

naja wennn es flagship noch gäbe und mythos jetzt draußen wäre, würde ich das in der wartezeit spielen...


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Voll der Grund nen neuen Thread zu erstellen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, sein warten ist eben das wichtigste!


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

tabascobob schrieb:


> Ja. Wichtig ist dabei dass du dich vorher komplett mit Sülze einreibst. Dann, sobald das Fenster mit der Warteschlange aufgeht musst du "hulaawagawaga" sagen und für jeden Platz in der Warteschlange ein weiteres "waga" anfügen, also beim dritten Platz z.B. "hulaawagawagawagawagawaga". Sobald du dann ingame kommst reicht es wenn du eine komplette Kurvendiskussion mit einem zwischen deine Zehen geklemmten Stift an deine Zimmerwand schreibst und die Warteschlangen sind ein für alle Mal Geschichte.



danke, jetzt klebt mein Kaffee auf der Tastatur .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (21. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> danke, jetzt klebt mein Kaffee auf der Tastatur .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohw sorry, das wollte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sislayer (21. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Voll der Grund nen neuen Thread zu erstellen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja - das is sehr wohl ein grund einen thread zu erstellen!!! Weil jetzt is es keine BETA mehr, aber trotzdem kackt das spiel noch alle paar stunden mal ab. Naja grundsätzlich ganz egal - startet man halt neu - ja denkste 40min jedes mal warten is einfach zum kotzen.

Da gehört zumindest ein Zeitfenster (z.B. 5min) in denen man "reloggen" kann!
Wenn sie die balance in den griff bekommen wollen, sollen sie einfach das neuerstellen von charakteren auf vollen realms unterbinden.


----------



## Kal-Chan (21. September 2008)

sislayer schrieb:


> Ja - das is sehr wohl ein grund einen thread zu erstellen!!! Weil jetzt is es keine BETA mehr, aber trotzdem kackt das spiel noch alle paar stunden mal ab. Naja grundsätzlich ganz egal - startet man halt neu - ja denkste 40min jedes mal warten is einfach zum kotzen.




hm... hatte noch KEIN enziges mal einen absturz odersonstiges warum ich WAR neustarten sollte. ich würde mir an deiner stelle nen neuen pc kaufen und nicht jeden fehler auf das game schieben.




WAAAAAAGGHHH!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. September 2008)

Waagh ²

409 leute auf erengrad

ich war auf 2 von 409 und dann criterror -.- zomg

und nu bin ich wieder 408ter

danke mythic/goa/ea


----------



## Slaargh (21. September 2008)

Der Server Erengrad hat sich soeben verabschiedet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. September 2008)

jo is wech  xD


----------



## Percard (21. September 2008)

300 von 464.........


----------



## sislayer (21. September 2008)

Kal-Chan schrieb:


> hm... hatte noch KEIN enziges mal einen absturz odersonstiges warum ich WAR neustarten sollte. ich würde mir an deiner stelle nen neuen pc kaufen und nicht jeden fehler auf das game schieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann schätz dich glücklich! ... Ausserdem is das system neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und wenn sich eine Applikation OHNE Fehlermeldung einfach zumacht, und auch keine exception geworfen wird, is definitiv das game schuld und nix anderes! 

Und ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige ... keiner in der gilde geht während warteschlangen freiwillig in die hauptstadt, weil da 1 game-close fast vorprogrammiert is.


----------



## Urando (21. September 2008)

auf einmal habe ich zeit fuer hausaufgaben etc.

gar nicht mal so verkehrt

/ironie off

HILFE >_<

naja bald ist es wieder anders (hoffe ich ^^)


----------



## sislayer (21. September 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jo is wech  xD




na supi ... auf den wollt ich grad einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaos331 (21. September 2008)

Argh grad is Erengrad abgeschmiert als nur noch 50 vor mir waren, ist das erste Mal, dass ich das merke, dass`n Server sich verabschiedet..........


----------



## Paidea (21. September 2008)

ihr habt Sorgen..mein Server ist grad wieder mald down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Forze Erengard, der Server mit den meisten downs... ^^


----------



## Chaos331 (21. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich fang auf nem neuen Server an erengrad is so voll, dass ist schon übertrieben, sie sollten ihn klonen, wie einige Us-Server


----------



## SirLavan (21. September 2008)

ahhh erenfrad ist down soo en sch**** ..... die solten server bereit stellen wie wow auf die man den charakter transferiren kann wenn der alte server zu voll ist.


----------



## Chaos331 (21. September 2008)

kanns sein, dasss alle auf erengrad spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## SirDamatadore (21. September 2008)

Ist das schön wenn man Ordnung spielt und das Wort Warteschlange nur aus dem Forum kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (21. September 2008)

sei verflucht damatdore >_<'*


----------



## Chaos331 (21. September 2008)

Auf Erengrad hast du bei der Ordnung, bzw hattest du grade auch 400^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (21. September 2008)

Bitte auch mim Carro-Burger..


----------



## Fr3ak3r (21. September 2008)

hatte noch nie wartezeiten, spiele aber auch Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaos331 (21. September 2008)

Habt ihr auch den scheiss Bug, dass da steht euer Spielerkonto is schon aufn nem anderen Server eingloggt -.-

Wollte mal Chaos spielen^^


----------



## VanFar (21. September 2008)

ich komme noch nicht mal auf meinen server überhaupt drauf, da sind beide fraktionen mit total überfüllten warteschlangen besäht (erengard: 400-450 auf beiden seiten in der warteschlange -.-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nixan (21. September 2008)

WaR Wartezeiten sind etwas sehr schönes...
Mann kann sinnlos im Forum rum spamen oder Tv schauen, obwohl ich doch i-wie lieber War zocken würde xD


----------



## Urando (21. September 2008)

ich hab die lösung gefunden, wieso es sowas gibt:

*WAR*teposition

ja mir ist langweilig weil/wegen WARteschlange xD

man bin ich gut >_<


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

hulaawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawagawag
awagawagawagawagawagawagawaga


so. jetzt noch den rest und es müsste funktionieren


----------



## Nixan (21. September 2008)

Naja Leuts bin mal weg viel spaß in der WARteschlange :]

Bis denne


----------



## Sadukar (21. September 2008)

probierts mal mit RL, geiles Game super Grafik nur die Questen im Endgame sind etwas schwer, so ab level 25. Danach solls wieder einfacher werden hab ich gehört.


----------



## Belgor (21. September 2008)

Naja nen anderen Server nehmen !! Aber für so ne doofe Frage extra nen Thread aufmachen -.-



Belgor


----------



## Pâinkiller (21. September 2008)

Hallo , 

also die Wartezeiten finde ich ja auch mal mega scheisse , aber nur mal als beispiel , die gabs bei WoW am anfang auch und alles hat sich mit der Zeit gebessert. Leute die von sofort an sagen das Game is scheisse die sollen halt weiter Pac-Man zocken , man muß einem spiel mit soviel Potenzial auch die Chance geben !

Und an Tabascobob , ich hab mich fast weggerollt als ich deine msg gelesen hab LOL


So , nu an alle die WAR zocken wollen , gebt dem Game ne chance groß zu werden !!!! Das dauert halt schonmal länger als 2 Tage nach Release .


----------



## sislayer (21. September 2008)

Pâinkiller schrieb:


> So , nu an alle die WAR zocken wollen , gebt dem Game ne chance groß zu werden !!!! Das dauert halt schonmal länger als 2 Tage nach Release .



Das sagt ja keiner - warteschlangen sind grundsätzlich ja eh ok ... aber net alle paar stunden. In wow is ma bei nem kick halt einfach zum Char-window zurückgekommen und hat die welt neu betreten ... da wars besser gelöst, weil die warteschlange vorm eigentlichen accountlogin war und danach hat man den char auswählen können.

Hoffe die bekommen das auch auf die reihe, oder geben einem wie schon gesagt einen zeit fürn relog ohne warteschlangen ... is ja wirklich net SO schwer das zu implementieren.


PS: ja ich hab zeit zu schreiben, weil ich mich mal wieder einlogge...


----------



## Curentix (21. September 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> gibts irgednwie nen trick oda hat wer nen tipp wie man die warte zeiten verkürzen kann oda so?^^




Masturbieren...


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal zusammen
> 
> 
> Wollte gerade war zocken und muss jetzt aufeinmal 40minuten warten gestern abend waren es nur 2 o.O
> gibts irgednwie nen trick oda hat wer nen tipp wie man die warte zeiten verkürzen kann oda so?^^



lol auf welchem server spielste ?


----------



## Zentoro (21. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> lol auf welchem server spielste ?




Hatte eben auch einen Absturz (bzw WAR hat sich einfach geschlossen) und nun 30 Min warten. Ist nicht so dolle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâinkiller (21. September 2008)

Öhm , nur mal so nebenbei , wer WoW vom 14.02.2005 an spielt , so wie ich , dann wird derjenige wissen , das es da immer Warteschlnagen gab , nicht nur bei nem Server Absturz . Und das ging auch eine gewisse Zeit so . Also , in der Zeit einfach bissl surfen oder was die Kollegen sonst hier so vorgeschlagen haben und gut is , jeder kommt zum spielen - früher oder später - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaira (21. September 2008)

ahoi^^

ich war noch nie in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt wohl daran, das ich bei der ordnung bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradieter (21. September 2008)

Ich war noch nie bei der Ordnung, liegt wohl daran das ich in der Warteschlange meine Heimat gefunden habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Ihr habt das Recht zu zahlen! (oder war das gar eine Pflicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- Ihr habt kein Anrecht auf einen sofortigen Spielbeginn erworben! (ähm.nur am Rande erwähnt: Beim Bezahlen gibt keine Warteschlange, sonst "Account closed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Ihr habt kein Anrecht auf Kritik an dem Game hier in diesem Forum! (Ansonsten werdet ihr hier gnadenlos nieder geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mal abgesehen davon das bestimmt in "Kürze" noch 1-2 Server bereit gestelllt werden und sich dann die Wartezeiten von bis zu 40 Minuten auf max. 30 Minuten reduzieren, also Kopf hoch! Alles wird gut!

Das ihr spielen wollt und nicht wie hier vorgeschlagen wird etwas TV schaut oder ein Buch in die Hand nehmt....ach was solls....den Unterschied begreift hier der Großteil sowieso nicht.......


----------



## Melaro (22. September 2008)

Einige meiner vorredner haben schon recht diese wartschlangen gabs es schon bei wow als ich damals angefangen habe auf Silbernehand hab ich teilweise 6-9000 leute vor mir und hab zwischen zwei und drei stunden gebraucht um ins Game zu kommen und das iss damals auch nicht selten mal abgestürtzt oder der server iss mal gwipht oder so kam auch alles vor.
Hierzu kann man einfach nur klar sagen wer solche sachen wie warteschleifen grobe bugs halt die Startschwierigkeiten eines mmos im Generellen   nicht mit machen will der muss halt 1-6 monate warten bis das gröbste behoben ist. Denn das war und ist bei fast jedem mmo so gewesen schon vor WoW und WAR und ich denke es wird auch für immer so bleiben ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Greetz
Mela


----------



## Necrothas (1. Oktober 2008)

kann ea sich nicht einfach bessere server kaufen ich mein nach 2 wochen schon warteschlange is sehr madig und ea hat die kohle dafür meiner meinung nach das sollte doch kein ding sein ich mein wenn ich mich nach der arbeit um 8 einloggn will muss ich ne stunde warten... ne sry du lass ma stecken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

